# Vizslas and muscle.



## Suliko

Ever since I got my second V. Pacsirta, who is 11 months now, the second most common comment I've gotten on her (after "What kinda dog is it?") is "wow, look at that muscle!". Sophie doesn't have half the muscle Pacsirta does, but she gets a bit more exercise than Pacsi, and she is much faster than the little one (who's not really that little anymore : ). Pacsirta gets a lot of exercise too, but for some reason all that muscle mass makes me feel like I am over-exercising her. But then I look at her father's pictures, and body-wise she is just like him - solid muscle! SO, this might sound like a silly question, but I really don't know what to think, and I need some peace! Is Pacsirta's muscle genetically passed on to her from her parents or is it a sign that the dog has been exercised a lot....maybe too much? How muscular are your Vs? 

I have posted two very recent pictures of Pacsi and one taken few weeks ago with both of them. Feel free to post your Vizsla pictures, too!  

(Brief background on my two Vs. My oldest V. Sophie came from a breeder in Massachusetts (she came from Suzanne Gray and Dirigo Vizslas... bless her soul  ) and 1.5 years later I decided to import our second V. Pacsirta from the country of origin - Hungary. Sophie comes from strong show lines, and Pacsirta is a true working dog  )


----------



## OttosMama

I'd say it's hereditary! There have been plenty of times Otto has had minimal exercise (over the summer and when he had KC) and he still has pretty much the same muscle definition right along. His stamina comes back very quickly as well. He was a muscle man as a puppy. I think Pacsirta has even MORE muscle definition than Otto!! She looks like she should be competing in a fitness competition! I just think its who she is and she looks great! 

Even though you know what Otto looks like, I can't pass up the opportunity to post a pic or two!


----------



## texasred

I think its more genetic. My male always looked like he was a bodybuilder, just like his shire. My females are out of a stud dogs that are more sleek and the have less mass when it comes to muscles.


----------



## threefsh

Pacsirta is gorgeous! I think it must be a mix of genetics & exercise. Riley is very muscular as well. She's not super buff right now due to decreased exercise from being in heat, but I took a pic of her sitting on my lap a few weeks ago. Her shoulders are so muscular!!!


----------



## Suliko

*OttosMama*, I just love Otto! Yes, he is a muscular boy, too! Thank you for sharing your pictures with me and the forum 

*TexasRed*, so it looks like it's mostly passed on. Sophie and Pacsirta are our first Vs, and there is still so much to learn!

*threefsh*, wow! That is some muscle!  She too must be doing push-ups at night while everyone is asleep ;D


----------



## harrigab

I think smoothies do look better muscled than wire's, but looks can be deceptive, as I'll think you'll agree, once the wire's have shaken off the water


----------



## harrigab

^^^^ I don't think Rubes was even 12 months old, maybe just though, when I took this pic, but since then she's a helluva lot deeper chested and muscled up all round in proportion,,,,Jeez I love these dogs!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Funny you should post this because we are constantly talking about Penny, 8 mo old, and how she's such a little meatball. While Dozer, 2 y old, just doesn't have it. He's lean and fit and you see some definition but he just doesn't pack it on like the little one. I feel like at Penny's growth rate she will look just your Pascirta in a few months. Oh, and mine are from two totally diff lines so I agree it's in the blood. Dozer mom was very slim and his dad had a similar figure to his. meanwhile Penny's mom was larger than the father. So there you have it. But I don't have any good pics of her build. I'll try to get one tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyCash

I have to say that Cash has the biggest shoulder muscle I've ever seen on a dog...but keep in mind that it's overdeveloped to compensate for the fact that he only has one front leg.


----------



## AcadianTornado

They are just gorgeous, hardened muscles or leaner! You can be proud of your pups!!


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/brawny-or-sinewy-muscular-condition.html

I have yet to met a Vizsla built with the physique of a body builder like Bailey. During an eye check up last year the vet had the staff come in to look over Bailey. "You can see every well-defined muscle on this dog." The vet told the young techs in the room.

His back usually has barbwire scars from our hill walks. Love his chest. He is a pheasant huntin' stud of a dog.

Two of Bailey's pups from the last litter got together lately. Part of the structure comes from the dam and part from the sire. One pup got Bailey's and one got Sophie's. Louie's post below.

http://lifewithlouiethedog.wordpress.com/2012/11/13/reunited/

RBD


----------



## AcadianTornado

I think W will have a tendency to be on the muscular side (sure lives and lives to stick out that chest..)

Ottosmama, I saw that side pic of Otto and I think W will look just like him when he's older! Seems to have same lines, other than the color


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy is only real petite, at 16 kilos and shows lots of rib, her chest is very deep and in this photo it looks abnormal, I think she was pushing it out and showing off.. sorry about having to view the picture side ways..


----------



## OttosMama

I love all these muscular V pics! Darcy is a beauty! She has such dainty features!


----------



## OttosMama

Haha AT - I love Whistler's at attention pose!


----------



## Suliko

Wow! Look at all these amazing pictures! Absolutely LOVE it! 

*harrigab*, that is such a beautiful shot of Rubes! :-*


----------



## Suliko

*SteelCityDozer*, Penny is such a cutie!  When we first got Pacsirta, she was a little...ummm...chubby : But all of a sudden she started growing and showing muscle. Already then we were worrying about maybe having her exercise too much. But over time, that's all she's done - pack on more muscle! Yesterday I spent a good amount of time looking at Pacsi's parent's features and even their baby pictures. It's quite fascinating to see what she has inherited from each of them. Once she's fully grown, I'll have to revisit those pictures again.


----------



## Suliko

*CrazyCash*, Cash is a fighter! Fighters need big muscle!


----------



## Suliko

* redbirddog*, Bailey is a gorgeous V.! Very well built! I have to be honest, I can't even imagine what Pacsirta would look like when she's field-conditioned  Plus, I'd have to feed her a whole cow to keep the weight on! 
I find it very interesting how pups from the same litter vary in features and characteristically. Pacsirta was actually one of the bigger pups from the litter, but I'm starting to think it was just all that extra skin and "food reserve" on her ;D I can't wait to see what she'll mature into!


----------



## Suliko

*AcadianTornado*, that is one beautiful chest W has! And he's proud to show it off 

*Darcy1311*, Darcy is such a beautiful girl! :-*


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/on-going-discussion-on-spay-and-neuter.html

Never expect a Vizsla to develop muscle structure if you neuter before 24 months. Males especially will look frail the rest of their lives.



> "Loss of testosterone as a result of desexing may result in immature development of masculine characteristics and a reduced body musculature:
> 
> The testicles are responsible for producing testosterone: the hormone that makes male animals look and act like male animals. It is the testicles that make male animals develop the kinds of masculine, testosterone-dependent body characteristics normally attributed to an entire animal. These include: increased muscle size and development; reduced body fat; mature penis development; mature prepuce development (mature penis sheath development); the ability to extrude the penis from the sheath (prepuce) and the suppression of development of feminine characteristics (mammary gland development, milk production etc.). *Desexing, particularly early age desexing, may limit the development of mature masculine features such that they remain immature and juvenile looking and cause the neutered animal to have a reduced muscle mass and strength compared to an entire animal of the same size and breeding.*"
> http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-advice-online.com/male-dog-neutering.html


﻿


----------



## luv2laugh

I remember thinking Oso & Otto's dad was muscular (see video below). That is probably where Otto got it from. I don't know if Oso is all that muscular. Sometimes my husband remarks that he is, though and I think it's fun that you can see some of his muscles. Loving these beautiful doggies, by the way. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IUE7OF7xuww

**In the first two, Oso is the one with the vest.


----------



## OttosMama

Oso looks like he has a lot of well defined muscle! Actually, his build reminds me a lot of Otto's .. Especially those hind legs!


----------



## luv2laugh

Wow! Otto and Oso do have the same crazy thigh muscles. I still don't see it as much in front on Oso, but my hubby does. Great photos of Otto, I'm glad you posted more. My hubby (the personal trainer) is going to have fun looking at this thread.


----------



## Suliko

Great pictures,* luv2laugh* and *OttosMama*! Otto and Oso both look great!  

*redbirddog*, our oldest V Sophie was spayed when she was 9 months old, but even before that she didn't have a whole lot muscle definition. However, my husband and I sometimes regret we got her spayed. Our little Pacsirta is not spayed, and I wonder how long it will take for her to develop fully. She's like our science project!


----------



## threefsh

Suliko said:


> *redbirddog*, our oldest V Sophie was spayed when she was 9 months old, but even before that she didn't have a whole lot muscle definition. However, my husband and I sometimes regret we got her spayed. Our little Pacsirta is not spayed, and I wonder how long it will take for her to develop fully. She's like our science project!


We've compared Riley to _female_ siblings that were spayed before they reached 1 year and she is not only much more muscular, she is also shorter with a deeper chest. The hormones definitely affect their development regardless of whether they're male or female!


----------



## fullscale

here's our girl at 12 weeks, just love these photos, she seems to have stages where looks very fit muscly. she is 10 months now


----------



## OttosMama

Fullscale - your girl Cuda looks like a muscle woman in the making!! Very pretty girl!

Any updated pics?


----------



## Suliko

*fullscale*, beautiful! I too would love to see a recent picture of your girl


----------



## fullscale

she is almost 11 months now she seems to go through stages but very easy to get muscles bulges a couple of plays with another v or away for a weekend of camping where she can run and run and run.


----------



## OttosMama

I took these pictures earlier today and they reminded me of this thread. I'd love to see some more muscle vizslas - updates and new members if anyone wants to share!


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE is ripped - as a pup & now 5yrs - breeding yes - a life off lead makes all the differance !


----------



## Suliko

*OttosMama*, Otto is a real, mean fighting machine! Love him! :-*


----------



## OttosMama

Come on Suliko, quit holding out  Let us see the real Queen of the Muscle! Pacsi puts even the boys to shame! 8)


----------



## sniper john

Dash builds his muscles by carrying around the landscape rocks.


----------



## Hbomb

Poor old Hercules hasn't lived up to his name- he's not all that muscly- very tall and lanky!

Is probably because he can be a lazy sod when he wants to be. The last pic is of him on a camping trip in the hills with husband and friend. When they stopped walking to pitch their tent, H thought the tent was a bed, lay down on it and refused to move!!


----------



## CatK

Morris seems to be a big lad, and definitely filling out, but he's a skinny little boy compared to your lot!

I assume he's still got some growing and bulking out to do in the coming year, luckily his walker is on board with the later neuter and has nicknamed him golden balls!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Ellie rarely sits still long enough to get a good photo.


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy has quite a good look of muscle on her, but she has a lovely deep chest, it looks a bit unnatural in this photo taken of her last year.........bless her..


----------



## CupraR

Some fantastic photos of all your Vizslas in this thread. 

You must all be very proud.


----------



## Bronson

From wrinkly puppy to 9 month old... ohh how far we have come!


----------



## Suliko

*OttosMama*, I don't have a good recent one... :-[ But here is one from the end of August last year.... And look at that pudgy puppy she once was! ;D


----------



## OttosMama

The first is a gorgeous photo Suliko! I can't believe Pacsi was a roly poly! 😍


----------



## Joe c.

Bruno's now 9 months old and filling out nice.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Ah! I love a muscly pup. Here's Oquirrh.


----------



## Suliko

I love ALL the pictures! They all are soooo gorgeous! I can literally spend hours and hours looking at Vizsla pictures :-[ These dogs are the most beautiful creatures! I get so many compliments on my dogs from my friends who don't even have or like dogs but they love my two crazies or at least like to look at them. There is just something about them! :-*


----------



## Hbomb

Suliko, me too, I have become obsessed with vizslas! It's amazing how each one in all the pics looks like he/she's got their own cheeky personality.

Met an 11m old puppy today on our walk. He was gorgeous and H had so much fun playing with him. He was really small and neat (or maybe that's just H being big.. he's pushing 70 pounds now.. does that qualify for 'monster?') 

Anyway after looking at all these pics I'm thinking of getting a playmate for H!


----------



## Laika

From our hike this afternoon, first trip to the snow this year 

Wish Laika wasn't so ribby, but she eats well, and is an extremely active pup :-\


----------



## einspänner

She looks like she's in great condition in my opinion. Fantastic picture.


----------



## MisterRed

Here is muscular Mr. Red chasing his ball


----------



## Suliko

*Hbomb*, 70 pounds now huh?  He's a big boy! My "little" Pacsi was 48lbs a few weeks ago at the vet's office. Since it's cold out and dark, we get a lot less of good quality daily walks and Pacsi has gained some winter fat haha  
There is only one thing that can be better than a V....it's TWO Vs ;D


----------



## Hbomb

Yeah H has gained some Xmas pounds too due to the cold weather! He should slim down a bit now we are getting longer days which means more walks!


----------



## cooperman

All these photos are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## fullscale

Looking back at some old posts 
She is nearly three now and still ready to explode at any chance, we are in the middle of a confirmation lineup here.


----------



## redbirddog

I do like a dog that has muscle but it is the big chest cavity that is the key. Big lungs the key to long and hard runs.. 

Happy New Year and may all your 2015 trails and trails be enjoyable.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith

4 letter words - WORK & PLAY - 4 PIKE - WORK is PLAY ( in the field ) off lead it is always PLAY - after a year old - they tell you when the PLAY is over - a broad chest big ears - all help 2 put scent on their nose !!!!!!!!


----------



## dextersmom

Has anyone seen the weight room? I'll check it out...


----------

